# ICD-9 for remote MI



## Trendale (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,
Does anyone know the dx for remote MI. Isn't this like a late effect or deficits from prior MI? Is there a code for it? Thanks!


----------



## LScottCPC (Sep 22, 2009)

412 is the code for old or past MI currently exhibiting no symptoms.  Is this what you were looking for?


----------

